# DC training vs volume training



## arthuroarti (Nov 26, 2011)

What do you think is better for a natural lifter?


----------



## biggilb (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm trying DC at the moment and loving it. Lifts have been going up every week. I definitely find it a more exciting and rewarding way of training. My "guess" would be that DC is better for a natty as you are avoiding nakering your CNS and focusing on progressive overload rather than volume.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

biggilb said:


> I'm trying DC at the moment and loving it. Lifts have been going up every week. I definitely find it a more exciting and rewarding way of training. My "guess" would be that DC is better for a natty as you are avoiding nakering your CNS and focusing on progressive overload rather than volume.


I'm not sure I agree. If you are doing DC right, you should be smashing your CNS. It's training to absolute failure and beyond. If you look at all of Dantes trainees, they are all massive guys on gear.

To be honest, I don't pure volume OR DC training is ideal for a natty. You 'should' make much better progress with a balanace of frequency, strength and hypertrophy training.

An upper/lower with a low and high rep balance is typically the best routine for a natty


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

I highly doubt that there is only one system ideal for all natty trainers..

Having said that I like some elements of DC training, i.e. intense but abbreviated training, not too many days rest between training sessions, not too many exercises and sets. What I think would need to be incorporated is a deload (not sure if this is already part of the DC system) to avoid burning out and going backwards on lifts.

I think that high volume training is generally best to avoid for natties. I'm sure some will do great on it, but it's definitely a no-no for me and I think for many others.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

The DC progression structure and exercise layout is solid, but to do DC properly as it's intended is ****in' brutal. You MUST have a spotter to do it and requires 100% intensity. I'm a fairly experienced and fairly strong natty and wouldn't touch it with a barge pole.


----------



## biggilb (Jan 30, 2009)

simonthepieman said:


> I'm not sure I agree. If you are doing DC right, you should be smashing your CNS. It's training to absolute failure and beyond. If you look at all of Dantes trainees, they are all massive guys on gear.
> 
> To be honest, I don't pure volume OR DC training is ideal for a natty. You 'should' make much better progress with a balanace of frequency, strength and hypertrophy training.
> 
> An upper/lower with a low and high rep balance is typically the best routine for a natty


You dont have to agree mate, but that is the idea behind it, just because your going to failure and beyond dosent mean it will smash your CNS. DC training works on a rotation system, avoids over training and avoids using exercises too frequently.

I'm similar to you mate, haven't touched gear for about 3 years, so consider myself natural. Using DC has made me stronger than ever and if you increase your calories gradually you should keep making progress in your lifts.

However, I do agree with you, as a natural trainer you will hit a wall at some point and need to mix your training up. I'm yet to hit the wall so im gunna keep smashing it. Give it a go for a few months, its the most rewarding type of training ive tried.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I honestly do not think that one form of training is better than all others for natties - I think in general the best approach is one that includes multiple elements, higher volume that illicits hypertrophy via metabolic stress and cumulative fatigue, and more abbreviated heavier lifting that gets results via more direct mechanical breakdown of fibers (and also brings strength gain too).

The main trick I think is finding the right balance and long term approach, usually through some form of periodization.


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

biggilb said:


> I'm trying DC at the moment and loving it. Lifts have been going up every week. I definitely find it a more exciting and rewarding way of training. My "guess" would be that DC is better for a natty as you are avoiding nakering your CNS and focusing on progressive overload rather than volume.


Cns is battered by heavy work not volume


----------



## arthuroarti (Nov 26, 2011)

There have been studies showing that failure is not essential for muscle hypertrophy, so stopping 1-2 reps shy of failure may help save your cns


----------

